# Bildgröße angeben?



## TraphiX (5. Februar 2009)

Hi =)

ich hab hier mal eine kleine Frage =) Und zwar möchte ich gerne, dass ich ein Bild auf einer Seite habe, das in der Breite genau so groß ist, wie das Fenster. Wenn ich also das Fenster verkleiner oder vergrößer, soll das Bild sich mit vergrößern. 

Soweit ist das natürlich kein Problem aber ich möchte, dass das Bild sich in der Höhe so verändert, dass die Proportionen immer im selben Verhältnis sind. Nehmen wir also an ich habe ein 16:9 Bild, veränder mein Fenster in der Breite, so muss sich die höhe im selben Verhältnis wie die Breite verändern. Sollte eigentlich trivial sein.. sitze da aber schon so ungeheuer lange dran. Innere Blockade? Who knows....

thx 4 hlp


----------



## Maik (5. Februar 2009)

Hi,

wenn für das Grafikelement eine Breite mit width="100%" deklariert wird, bleiben bei der Skalierung die Bildproportionen beibehalten.

mfg Maik


----------



## TraphiX (5. Februar 2009)

Ich vergaß zu erwähnen dass ich nen mobil doctype verwende

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//WAPFORUM//DTD XHTML Mobile 1.0//EN" "http://www.wapforum.org/DTD/xhtml-mobile10.dtd">

schrecklich, was? und das Problem ist, dass genau das leider nicht funktioniert. allerdings hat vodafone das sehr schön hinbekommen. da klappt das irgendwie. (mobil.vodafone.de) weiß jemand vielleicht woran das liegen könnte, dass bei denen die Skalierung so prima klappt?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (5. Februar 2009)

Hi,



TraphiX hat gesagt.:


> und das Problem ist, dass genau das leider nicht funktioniert. *allerdings hat vodafone das sehr schön hinbekommen.* da klappt das irgendwie. (*mobil.vodafone.de*) weiß jemand vielleicht woran das liegen könnte, dass bei denen die Skalierung so prima klappt?



Wo denn da? Ich sehe dort nirgends ein Bild, das mitskaliert...
Sonst schau halt auf der betreffenden Seite mal in den Quelltext und das Stylesheet. 

LG


----------



## Maik (5. Februar 2009)

TraphiX hat gesagt.:


> allerdings hat vodafone das sehr schön hinbekommen. da klappt das irgendwie. (mobil.vodafone.de) weiß jemand vielleicht woran das liegen könnte, dass bei denen die Skalierung so prima klappt?


Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, da ich a) o2-Kunde bin, und b) mich mit dem Handy grundsätzlich nicht im Netz bewege.

mfg Maik


----------



## TraphiX (5. Februar 2009)

Die Bilder werden auch erst skaliert ausgegeben, sobald du sie in einem mobilen Engerät aufrufst. Meistens haben diese eine Breite von 120px - 400px und die Bilders werden immer sauber in der Höhe sowie in der Breite skaliert


----------

